# Revive the WIKI! free motor . . . . specs!



## marcexec (Feb 11, 2009)

I've tweaked a little xml filter to produce the text for given tables
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/solution-annoying-tables-29830.html

I already added 2 more DC motors (Agni 95, WarP 9).
I would gladly add more, but
a) I cannot know all motors used in EVs (especially AC, due to lack of interest, atm)
b) It's some work for each line extracting and converting the information (I'd go for purely metric stats, but I don't stand a chance against all you US and UK guys)

So please, contribute! I'm especially interested in existing tables / comparison charts.

It's already the best WIKI on the subject - that's why I decided to put some effort in here.


----------



## marcexec (Feb 11, 2009)

going to bed now - already 2:30!

attached is a template for your spec-hunting


----------



## marcexec (Feb 11, 2009)

Folks!

Could use some help here!

New version attached.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

This is an awesome idea, too bad I don't know anything concrete about either of my DC motors one is Chinese (no spec public) the other is a one of a kind D&D ES-40b-9-rw which no one seems to recognize.


----------

